# Valium during TTC and Pregnancy



## BaileyKitten

HI,

I will be switching my medication in 2 weeks to valium from Lorazepam as I am trying ti withdraw from meds. I have held off TTC for quite a few months because of my issue with medication and pregnancy, but at this rate I feel It may take me some time to be medication free.

Just wondering if anyone has any personal experience of being on valium during pregnancy and if your baby is healthy and happy??

Bailey


----------



## BaileyKitten

Anyone out there??


----------



## mrso

I have never heard of it... I would consult your mw or OB about that one.


----------



## muddle78

" Valium is dangerous to an unborn baby. It raises the risks of serious birth defects, both physical and mental. Valium has shown to slow brain waves and alter normal brain function in unborn babies as well as those who are breast fed. Just as it changes brain wave patterns in adults, it alters the fetus' brain waves in a more serious way. "

i think you need to talk to doc and see if he/she can prescribe something safer for use in pg


----------



## mrso

^^ that is kinda what I was thinking. 

I was on Topamax for some time between my pregnancies and I made sure I was off of it for 6 months prior to TTC. Very serious birth defects can be casued by some meds.


----------



## BaileyKitten

I have done quite a lot of research and there is no indication that prescription usage is harmful to an unborn baby....My dr's have also advised that small dosage is just like any other anti depressants.... just wnat ot know if anyone had any real experiences with it and pregnancy


----------



## MrsSixx

*I have done quite a lot of research and there is no indication that prescription usage is harmful to an unborn baby.*

A cursory glance at the web suggests otherwise. I was prescribed Valium after a very traumatic event and one of the first things the GP asked before he would prescribe was are you pregnant. I was only prescribed 2mg tabs too, so the lowest dose available I believe.

I do think there is a very different attitude to Valium here in the UK (i'm kind of assuming you're in the States). I don't think Valium is really considered that safe full stop and GPs are reluctant to prescribe it for longer than a week or so at a time. God forbid you ever ask for it, you will be marked down as a drug seeker!

You can only go by what your doctors tell you I suppose and obviously you need to keep a check on your mental health. Personally, I wouldn't TTC while on Valium.

*Pregnancy*

Diazepam when taken during late in pregnancy, the third trimester, causes a definite risk of a severe benzodiazepine withdrawal syndrome in the neonate with symptoms including hypotonia, and reluctance to suck, to apnoeic spells, cyanosis, and impaired metabolic responses to cold stress. Floppy infant syndrome and sedation in the newborn may also occur. Symptoms of floppy infant syndrome and the neonatal benzodiazepine withdrawal syndrome have been reported to persist from hours to months after birth.

(this is from wikipedia)


----------



## BaileyKitten

MrsSixx said:


> *I have done quite a lot of research and there is no indication that prescription usage is harmful to an unborn baby.*
> 
> A cursory glance at the web suggests otherwise. I was prescribed Valium after a very traumatic event and one of the first things the GP asked before he would prescribe was are you pregnant. I was only prescribed 2mg tabs too, so the lowest dose available I believe.
> 
> I do think there is a very different attitude to Valium here in the UK (i'm kind of assuming you're in the States). I don't think Valium is really considered that safe full stop and GPs are reluctant to prescribe it for longer than a week or so at a time. God forbid you ever ask for it, you will be marked down as a drug seeker!
> 
> You can only go by what your doctors tell you I suppose and obviously you need to keep a check on your mental health. Personally, I wouldn't TTC while on Valium.
> 
> *Pregnancy*
> 
> Diazepam when taken during late in pregnancy, the third trimester, causes a definite risk of a severe benzodiazepine withdrawal syndrome in the neonate with symptoms including hypotonia, and reluctance to suck, to apnoeic spells, cyanosis, and impaired metabolic responses to cold stress. Floppy infant syndrome and sedation in the newborn may also occur. Symptoms of floppy infant syndrome and the neonatal benzodiazepine withdrawal syndrome have been reported to persist from hours to months after birth.
> 
> (this is from wikipedia)

Im actually in Australia... and I too was suprised by my DR"S reaction. I ask for this medication often due to my anxiety and theya re happy to giev it without hesitation. Which I am very unhappy about because If I had known the addictive properties in the first place I never would of taken it. So in that respect I am actually quite angry at my GP for pescribing it. I suffer from severe anxiety which formulates it self in severe nausea and dry tretching it is just painful. Unfortunatly Benzos are my life saver and have helped me greatly. I am currently going through withdrawal and am desperate to TTC I fear that If i wait to come off this medication I will be waiting forever and may never TTC.... Cursory glace over goggle always suggests it is harmful but I have done some very indepth research and read a lot of scientific papers on it!!!!! Really would just love other people stories... if any!


----------



## Seraphim

My story is I stopped taking:
diazepam/valium, tramadol, amitriptyline (and few other medications I can only remember by brand name)
...before TTC.

None of the doctors I see recommended staying on any of them, and I'm now looking at having to stop working due to problems whilst being off them and pregnant.

It's tough, but worth it for your little one.


----------



## nov_mum

Maybe try something less addictive like quetiapine or buspirone. I'm not too sure how they go in pregnancy but it may be a good option to help while you count down off the diazepam.


----------



## BaileyKitten

Thanks ladies, just wish there was someone other there who have ecperienced TTC and pregnancy on them!!!!!


----------



## Bingo

I have no experience with Valium but I do know that you are right when it comes to researching medications. Often on the surface of things you are told your potential baby is at high risk only to discover by looking a little deeper that this isn't always the case. You also can't just take one Dr's opinion as fact because you also find that each Dr has a completely different opinion and also has a completely different level of awareness about medications. I just really wanted to reply to your post for support really because it's hard going trying to get answers like this. I hope there is someone here who has had some experience with TTC on Valium. :)


----------



## Mitsuko

BaileyKitten said:


> Thanks ladies, just wish there was someone other there who have ecperienced TTC and pregnancy on them!!!!!

So you basically want someone to tell you you can go one taking dangerous medicine while pregnant? Come on, even something as innocent as aspirine is out of the question... And valium is already bad for you while NOT pregnant. 

I'd suggest trying to solve the problems that require valium use before trying to get pregnant.


----------



## BaileyKitten

Mitsuko said:


> BaileyKitten said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, just wish there was someone other there who have ecperienced TTC and pregnancy on them!!!!!
> 
> So you basically want someone to tell you you can go one taking dangerous medicine while pregnant? Come on, even something as innocent as aspirine is out of the question... And valium is already bad for you while NOT pregnant.
> 
> I'd suggest trying to solve the problems that require valium use before trying to get pregnant.Click to expand...

No thats not what I want, I want someone who has taken this drug to know what they went through, and DONT you dare judge me for any decisions i may make.......

I suffer for bad anxiety that requires medication which Im sure you know nothing about because if you did they you would of not made the comment that valium is already bad for me.... if it wasnt for the medication I dont know where I would be now... Im not going to deny myself a child because of my anxiety....and I already see a "profession" to solve my anxiety issues and to help me reduse my meds........Im not some drug addicted person who wants to drug my baby up, im trying to make informed decision and I dont need advice from narrow minded people like yourself...


----------



## Mitsuko

I wasn't judging you and certainly not implying you're a drug addict. If something, my post was my honest opinion about being pregnant while on serious medicine like valium.

I have suffered from an eating disorder and I have been on Xanax for a little while. Even if they're necessary, I still believe diazepam/lorazepam and the likes are dangerous and should be taken with extreme care. You're asking your question on a public forum and you can't avoid honest answers, even if they don't please you.


----------



## nov_mum

People with chronic anxiety should never be prescribed benzodiazepines long term. The nature of anxiety and the receptors in your brain mean that a tolerance is built and more of the drug is needed to have the same calming effect over time. Dr's who prescribe benzo's long term contradict best practice. 

I know of people who have taken benzo's while pregnant, I know of women who have counted down off benzo's while pregnant. They have a physiological effect on the baby and it does pass through to the baby. Benzos are very similar to alcohol in the way the receptors in the brain uptake it and the effects it has on the body. Taking benzos a smiliar effect to drinking while pregnant except it doesn't effect the liver. 

There are better choices of medications to help manage your anxiety and are less harmful to your baby long term. I would suggest you speak to a maternal mental health team in order to have access to accurate info and professional advice.


----------



## purple_socks

Not sure if this will b helpful or not...its not abt valium but correct me if i'm wrong valium is an anti depressent yeah? my sister was taking anti depressents (can't remember the name of it now sorry) when she became pregnant. the one she was on is not considered particularly addictive and is quite common over here. Her doc lowered her dose and told her it would b fine. Anyway long story short her son had really bad withdrawal symptoms...seeing the state of him we were all really shocked the GP had encouraged her to continue use. Her son didn't have any lasting issues or medical problems but for the first few weeks he would make weird sounds, screem and shake and wouldn't feed properly...it was really heart breaking.The hospital said it was all common withdrawal signs. Maybe seek a second opinion if ur doctor is advising a change in meds. Better save than sorry. good luck x


----------



## Seraphim

BaileyKitten said:


> Thanks ladies, just wish there was someone other there who have ecperienced TTC and pregnancy on them!!!!!

You may find this 'person' very hard to find. Simply because it's so ill-advised. 

I would imagine anybody who faces foregoing this kind of medication researches rather than just relying on the doctors say so, because it's so damn hard and painful!!

Searching for somebody who can fortify your wish to conceive and continue on valium shouldn't over-rule comments from ppl who have faced similar and made a decision you don't yet feel able to.

Good luck x


----------



## nov_mum

diazepam is not an antidepressant. It's an anxiolytic Purple socks, thats sucks about your sisters experience


----------



## BaileyKitten

m actually already addicted to Benzos. and am currently in withdrawal.......thus why I do not want to switch ovber to any other medication until I have got this under control! In depth research suggests that Valium is not tetrogenic... Im just hoping there is someone who has had the same experience of TTC and being on valium as me, I am certainly not asking for someone to give me approval to be on valium and become pregnant im just looking for anyone who has experienced it.....there is only so much research you can do before you star to think " hmmm I would like to speak to someone who has gone through this!" Im happy for PM if people feel they will be judged, because i know I feel like this sometimes!


----------



## Seraphim

:hugs:


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

I personally think you have it all wrong. If you're already addicted and going through withdrawal with the view to changing medication, TTC should be the last thing on your mind. I would have thought you'd want to deal with the root cause of why you're on the medication, solve that problem and then start TTC. Its not fair to get pregnant on purpose and bring a child into the world when you have issues that need dealing with.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

er.. just wanted to say.. i think you would be hard pressed to find any single person on here who doesnt have some sort of 'issue' to deal with!

just because someone has a medical condition, it doesnt mean that they arent capable of raising a happy healthy well adjusted child! whilst the medication is certainly a concern, i think its clear that the OP is trying to research it as best she can before making a decision.


----------



## BaileyKitten

there are many reasons why i did not want to post this thread and one is because i find some people to be quite judemental of others without being in thier situation.....Unless you know what it is like to deal with anxiety every day of your life and to suffer from OCD and other mental health issues please dont comment on if Im "well" enough to bring a child into this world and if you actually knew me you would know I am not going into falling pregnanct lightly and have put off TTC for over 6 months because of sorting out my issues which ive been doing through therapy and other methods, and if you know me you would also know thats all ive been doing for the last year is trying to sory out my anxiety.....and you would also know that I deserve to be a mother no matter what my mental heath status is.....I work with children every day and have done so for many years....so if you wish to judge me and think im a horrible person then dont bother posting......


----------



## Seraphim

BaileyKitten - I really admire you for posting, for researching, and for sticking up for yourself.

But I think the assumptions are split 50 / 50.

Fact is - there's no clean cut, easy wasy 'round this mountain. So a certain amount of debate and differing of opinion is innevitable.

My guess is what people are feeling so reactive towards, is your hope for confirmation you could continue - rather than who you are or any difficulties you experience / anything to do with being 'fit to be a mother' etc (I think that's your own personal defense jumping in - and not what people are saying). It may just be you come to this post having exhausted the possibility of any alternatives - but honestly, as someone taking the alternative route and struggling like hell with it - I find it hard to fully understand anybody ruling it out.

I appreciate sometimes it's hard to know or see what people are getting at, because in the natural flow of discussion we're rarely explicit in what we write.

People will always compare, and maybe that is unfair. I was with my husband for 9 years before ttc, so your 6 month wait... in my shoes, doesn't feel like you've exhausted all the options. And I hope you can respect that being my position, as much as I respect your position being one of not feeling you can stop taking medication or wait to ttc.

There's always the issue of discussing this in a forum with people who themselves have gone to such pains to try and 'make everything right' - it's difficult maybe for you to understand the depth of their feelings and their emotions and the situations they have struggled with, and WHY they are answering you the way they are.


----------



## Peanut78

BaileyKitten said:


> there are many reasons why i did not want to post this thread and one is because i find some people to be quite judemental of others without being in thier situation.....Unless you know what it is like to deal with anxiety every day of your life and to suffer from OCD and other mental health issues please dont comment on if Im "well" enough to bring a child into this world and if you actually knew me you would know I am not going into falling pregnanct lightly and have put off TTC for over 6 months because of sorting out my issues which ive been doing through therapy and other methods, and if you know me you would also know thats all ive been doing for the last year is trying to sory out my anxiety.....and you would also know that I deserve to be a mother no matter what my mental heath status is.....I work with children every day and have done so for many years....so if you wish to judge me and think im a horrible person then dont bother posting......

Hi there, I am not here to judge you nor do I think that is what the other laides here mean. I have not ttc while on medication for anxiety or depression, but I have taken them in the past. I would be careful of starting to ttc if I was on any meds that could potentially be harmful to the baby. There are some ladies on here who have medical conditions that mean they may never come off meds completely. But by the sounds of it - you are in the process of reducing your dosage and seeing a proffessional with the aim of coming off meds. In which case why not wait until you have a clean slate to start with when ttc, and you know you will not be putting your baby at risk. Some of the other ladies who have been on various types of pain medication due to conditions they have gone though alot of anxiety and guilt about the effects the medication they are taking will have on their unborn child. 

I don't think the question is whether mental illness is the impediment in ttc, but rather the known negative physical effects of the drugs you are taking on a baby during pregnancy (and which you yourself say you have developed an addiction to).

I don't know what your current circumstances are in general, but holding off ttc for 6 months in the grand scheme of things isn't that long is it (although I realise this is subjective!)...? 

xx


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

NIfirsttimer said:


> er.. just wanted to say.. i think you would be hard pressed to find any single person on here who doesnt have some sort of 'issue' to deal with!
> 
> just because someone has a medical condition, it doesnt mean that they arent capable of raising a happy healthy well adjusted child! whilst the medication is certainly a concern, i think its clear that the OP is trying to research it as best she can before making a decision.

Loads of people have medical conditions and suffer from depression and anxiety and yes still raise happy and healthy children but she has clearly said she relies on the drugs. There's so much to suggest its harmful that it shouldn't even be considered untill she's off them. If OP just wanted justification or someone to say 'yes, its ok' then she should have said. I'm not judging you or saying you're a bad person, I just think you've got your priorities wrong


----------



## BaileyKitten

xBlackBeautyx said:


> NIfirsttimer said:
> 
> 
> er.. just wanted to say.. i think you would be hard pressed to find any single person on here who doesnt have some sort of 'issue' to deal with!
> 
> just because someone has a medical condition, it doesnt mean that they arent capable of raising a happy healthy well adjusted child! whilst the medication is certainly a concern, i think its clear that the OP is trying to research it as best she can before making a decision.
> 
> Loads of people have medical conditions and suffer from depression and anxiety and yes still raise happy and healthy children but she has clearly said she relies on the drugs. There's so much to suggest its harmful that it shouldn't even be considered untill she's off them. If OP just wanted justification or someone to say 'yes, its ok' then she should have said. I'm not judging you or saying you're a bad person, I just think you've got your priorities wrongClick to expand...

have i ever stated in any of my posts that im actually pregnant???????????????????????????? NO!!! I think my priorities are quite in order thankyou.....Im just looking for someone to know what the went though to help me make my decision........If i didnt care about the welfare of my potential child i would be UTD by now.....


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

I knew you werent pregnant but you were asking about taking valium whilst TTC and pregnancy:roll: Anyway I'm not debating with you. You posted on a public forum and I posted my honest opinion. Life


----------



## BaileyKitten

xBlackBeautyx said:


> I knew you werent pregnant but you were asking about taking valium whilst TTC and pregnancy:roll: Anyway I'm not debating with you. You posted on a public forum and I posted my honest opinion. Life

and I think you are being very narrow minded... but anyway not debating. Life!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

There's a lot of research for and against using benzodiazepines during pregnancy (valium and lorazepam) and a lot of this is due to the fact that it's still early days so far as research is concerned. Ultimately, any advice given to you can only ever be the opinion of the medical professional you are discussing it with. I suspect you are aware of this and that is why you are asking for experiences. However, the answer, unfortunately, would still be the same, if you were to meet several mothers who had been taking benzodiazepines... some will report having had problems and some will report everything having been OK. 

It's your decision to make and I think people on here aren't so much judging your situation as your potential will to risk harming the baby. It's a sensitive issue and many pregnant women and mothers alike have been through a lot of worrying and problems in their pregnancy that it is inconceivable to some that they would ever risk creating more. Personally, I feel that you have already waited a while and think there's no harm in waiting a little longer. Not because I think you're unstable, but because nobody can tell you for sure that taking this medication is safe for your baby and, as you are obviously concerned, it just isn't worth the risk.

What I would also say to you is, given your struggle with anxiety, if anything were to happen to the baby as a result of taking this medication do you think you could cope with the aftermath and do you believe you are strong enough to deal with it? It's not just about whether or not you're capable of giving a good life to a child, but also whether or not you're capable of coping in the event of your child suffering, particularly one related to a choice you have made. Pregnancy can be a minefield for anyone, added stresses, I can promise you, can be impossible for the calmest of people.


----------



## muddle78

Vallium is the orthodox answer to Valeriana officinalis, a herbal treatment for anxiety. i dont know if it is safe to use during pregnancy but it could be used to wean you off vallium?


----------

